

Engine Yard Adds JRuby Support - svrishi
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/engine-yard-adds-jruby-support/

======
ohhmaagawd
sounds to me like Rubinius is dead. these guys were very anti-jruby not that
long ago.

~~~
ionfish
That's not what the Rubinius team is saying.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=631646>

I'm not qualified to judge how much _progress_ is being made, but casting an
eye briefly over the commit log, there certainly seems to be plenty of
activity.

<http://github.com/evanphx/rubinius/commits>

